# Maksymalne optymalizowanie gentoo pod architekture

## Notek

Witam serdecznie!

Jestem nowym i bardzo zadowolonym użytkownikiem gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Obecnie postawiłem system na PIII 700 256 RAM i chodzi o niebo lepiej niż na innych distro, z których do tej pory korzystałem. Pierwszą instalacje przeprowadziłem prawie całkiem "defaultowo" z stage3-i686-2006.0.tar.bz2.

W związku z tym nasuwa mi się takie pytanie (szukałem tego rodzaju tematu po zarówno forum jak i oficjalnych i nieoficjalnych stronach gentoo i niestety nie mogłem znaleźć wyczerpującej odpowiedzi) :

Co zrobić aby system maksymalnie dopasować do danej architektury jaką posiadam?

Wiadomym jest, że platforma i686 w pełni nie jest w stanie wykorzystać możliwości procesora takiego jak P3 i wyżej.

Oczywistym jest też, że zaraz ktoś wyskoczy mi   :Smile:  , że trzeba odpowiednio ustawić flagi w pliku make.conf, ale to już wiem.

W danym momencie posiadam płyte instalacyjną gentoo LIVE CD, którą uruchamiam z opcją : gentoo-nofb nox, aby pozbyć się startowania środowiska X, którego nie potrzebuje. Dalej idę wedle podręcznika.

Co chce osiągnąć? 

Przede wszystkim pragnąłbym zainstalować minimalny system zooptymalizowany jak najbardziej do mojej platformy  jaką jest właśnie wymieniony wyżej PIII 700 (włącznie z bibliotekami C i kompilatorem)

Teraz moje pytanie brzmi czy instalując wedle oficjalnego podręcznika ze stage3 i odpowiednio dobierając flagi w pliku make.conf to w zupełności wystarczy, aby instalator automatycznie zbudował minimalny system pod wyznaczonymi flagami czy też dobiera on domyślne i686 dla wszystkich pakietów?

Pozdrawiam,

P.S. Wielce ubolewam nad tym, że nie ma już wsparcia podręcznikowego do instalacji od stage1   :Sad: 

[/b]

----------

## Raku

 *Notek wrote:*   

> Teraz moje pytanie brzmi czy instalując wedle oficjalnego podręcznika ze stage3 i odpowiednio dobierając flagi w pliku make.conf to w zupełności wystarczy, aby instalator automatycznie zbudował minimalny system pod wyznaczonymi flagami czy też dobiera on domyślne i686 dla wszystkich pakietów?

 

mówiąc instalator masz na myśli emerge?

emerge korzysta z flag kompilatora ustawionych w /etc/make.conf. Dla wielu pakietów (ebuildów) flagi te są doatkowo okrajane z głupstw, które mogą użytkownikowi przyjść do głowy. Jakie flagi kompilatora ustawisz sobie w make.conf, takie będą użyte w czasie kompilacji (emergowania).

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Wielce ubolewam nad tym, że nie ma już wsparcia podręcznikowego do instalacji od stage1  
> 
> [/b]

 

Możesz sobie wydrukować i przelać mi honorarium za prawa autorskie:

INSTRUKCJA INSTALOWANIA GENTOO ZE STAGE 1:

1. Zainstalować system wg oficjalnego handbooka

2. Wykonać polecenie emerge -e system

3. Wykonac polecenie emerge -e world

4. Masochiści mogą powtarzać krok 3 wielokrotnie (choć i tak nic to nie da, ale fajnie się patrzy przez dwa tygodnie na skaczące poekranie literki)

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> INSTRUKCJA INSTALOWANIA GENTOO ZE STAGE 1:
> 
> 1. Zainstalować system wg oficjalnego handbooka
> ...

 

Hyhy wcale nie dwa tygodnie  :Wink: 

A zeby byc w temacie to do autora watku: jak chcesz szybciej to odmaskuj gcc-4.1.1 zainstaluj a potem wykonaj kroki 2-4.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Notek wrote:*   

> Oczywistym jest też, że zaraz ktoś wyskoczy mi   , że trzeba odpowiednio ustawić flagi w pliku make.conf, ale to już wiem.

 

To masz u mnie plusa, że nie piszesz duuużego postu z prośbą, żeby Ci jakieś optymalne flagi poskładać  :Very Happy:  (Pozdroofka dla "początkujących ricerów"  :Very Happy: )

Ale następnym stopniem wtajemniczenia tej czarnej magii Gentoo, jest fakt, że wbicie 200 "optymalizujących" flag do make.conf nie da 200% szybszego systemu :] Cudów nie ma, co więcej, zdziwiło mnie ostatnio, jak jeszcze miałem Semprona 2300 (na oc taktowany 1900Mhz) i pamięci DDR400. Miałem sprawdzić czy pamięci ojca (DDR266) są sprawne, a do tego musiałem obniżyć taktowanie Sempa do ~1250Mhz. Efekt był taki, że w istocie kernel kompilował sie jakieś 2 razy dłużej, ale system chodził tak samo, bo blokuje słaba architektura dysku. A tego sie już flagami kompilatora za bardzo nie przeskoczy   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hyhy wcale nie dwa tygodnie 

 

Kumpel na laptopie 486 instalował Gentoo 2 tygodnie  :Razz:  Jak myslisz, ile potrwało by emerge -e world ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Nie gadajcie takich rzeczy, bo ktoś tu przyjdzie i nam zamknie distro, bo ktoś umarł z głodu patrząć na latające na ekranie cyferki. Zaliczą nas do sekt a dla informacji dla mediów, naszym Guru jest pedalska krówka Larry  :Wink: .

A tak serio, jeśli masz ustawione CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS wg Gentoo-Wiki.com -> Szukaj -> Safe CFLAGS to Twój system będzie chodził na 99% swoich możliwości. Ten 1% można jakoś tam dodać przez ustawianie osobnych flag dla każdego pakietu albo nawet pliku  :Twisted Evil:  ale komu tam by się chciało  :Very Happy: .

Oprócz szybkości systemu (mierzonego powiedzmy czasem wykonywania jakichś operacji) dość ważne jest dla systemu na biurko, ażeby był jak najbardziej reaktywny, tzn. żeby potrafił zawiesić na momencik lecącą w tle kompilacje gdy np. ruszymy myszką i klikniemy na ikonę. Mówię po prostu o czasie reakcji systemu.

Aby osiągnąć cel, którym jest (w miarę  :Wink: ) jak najniższy czas warto ściągnąć np. ck-sources albo no-sources (moje ulubione  :Very Happy: ), ustawić w kernelu Timer na 1000Hz albo 874Hz oraz wybrać opcję Preemptible Kernel i zaznaczyć Preempt Big Kernel Lock.

Do tego warto (teoretycznie) pobawić się z schedulerami operacji I/O (Block Layer w konfiguracji kernela ck albo no). Zostawiłbym sobie na długie bezsenne noce, bo szczerze powiedziawszy nie zauważyłem, żeby któryś z schedulerów był dużo szybszy od innych, więc ostatecznie wybrałem standardowy Anticipatory. Ponadto warto (chyba, tu zdania są też podzielone) zaiwestować w reiserfs.

Wszystko co tu zostało powiedziane, niech będzie odebrane jako zachęta do przyjrzenia się problemom. Przeanalizuj sobie je i jeśli stwierdzisz, że coś jest naprawdę warte realizacji. Za każdym razem zyk będzie bowiem niewiększy niż 1%, a przynajmniej na więcej bym nie liczył.

----------

## Notek

 *Raku wrote:*   

> mówiąc instalator masz na myśli emerge?

 

Tak  :Razz: 

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A tak serio, jeśli masz ustawione CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS wg Gentoo-Wiki.com -> Szukaj -> Safe CFLAGS

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Tak znalazłem to na googlach...Bardzo przydatne zwłaszcza, że w tej chwili ucze się kompleksowej instalacji i konfiguracji gentoo na maszynie testowej, żeby potem przenieść to na maszyny typowo serwerowe gdzie będą stały serwery gier  :Very Happy:  Więc mamy tutaj kwestie balansowania między wydajnością, a stabilnością.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> INSTRUKCJA INSTALOWANIA GENTOO ZE STAGE 1:
> 
> 1. Zainstalować system wg oficjalnego handbooka
> ...

 

Tzn. dokładnie krok drugi wykonać, w którym momencie?

Po aktualizacji drzewa portage? Czy może po kompilacji jądra i instalacji gruba?

Moje wątpliwości są spowodowane -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/faq.xml#stage12

Przepraszam jeśli zadaje głupie pytanie, ale czytam tyle róźnych rzeczy o gentoo, że już trochę głupieje i wole spytać praktyka niż teoretyzować   :Smile: 

BTW. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby mój system kompilował się 2 tygodnie tym bardziej, że zasadniczo potrzebuje tylko podstawowe narzędzia do zarządzania tak więc opcje typowo desktopowe (X'y i cała warstwa oprogramowania do tego) u mnie wypadają z USE.

Co do ostatniego postu Gabrysia to widze jakieś nie waniliowe kernele? Szczerze mówiąc do tej pory używałem tylko tych, vanilla source (bez ulepszaczy) tym bardziej, że moja wcześniejsza distro była debianem, gdzie całą filozofią tego systemu jest stabilność przez co wydajność pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Ale wracając do zamysłu...Może jesteś mi w stanie polecić jakąś "patchowaną" wersje kerneli 2.6 na gameserver'y?

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> A zeby byc w temacie to do autora watku: jak chcesz szybciej to odmaskuj gcc-4.1.1 zainstaluj a potem wykonaj kroki 2-4.  

 

Nie słyszałem zbyt dobrych opinii na temat gcc w wersji wyższej niż 3.x ... Z tego co mi wiadomo jeszcze do niedawna nie były one najstabilniejsze, a i wiele programów kompilowanych przez 4.x nie chodziło jak trzeba?

Pozdrawiam,

----------

## Gabrys

 *Notek wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Raku wrote:*   
> 
> INSTRUKCJA INSTALOWANIA GENTOO ZE STAGE 1:
> ...

 

Gdy system jest już CAŁY zainstalowany ze stage3, robisz emerge -e system i wtedy wszystkie pakiety, na których opiera się system są przekompilowane. Przed wydaniem tego polecenia były to binarki uniwersalne (tj. bez uwzględnienia CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS z /etc/make.conf).

emerge -e world przekompiluje potem wszystkie pakiety, które w ogóle są zainstalowane.

 *Quote:*   

> Co do ostatniego postu Gabrysia to widze jakieś nie waniliowe kernele? Szczerze mówiąc do tej pory używałem tylko tych, vanilla source (bez ulepszaczy) tym bardziej, że moja wcześniejsza distro była debianem, gdzie całą filozofią tego systemu jest stabilność przez co wydajność pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Ale wracając do zamysłu...Może jesteś mi w stanie polecić jakąś "patchowaną" wersje kerneli 2.6 na gameserver'y?

 

Mogę zaproponować ck-sources z przełącznikiem ck-server, czy jakoś tak. Powinno być ok. Pisząc posta myślałem bardziej o kompie desktopowym. A np. reaktywność nie jest aż taka istotna na serwerach bo i tak ogranicza nas szybkość sieci, a jednak machanie myszką nie musi lecieć po sieci  :Wink: . No-sources poleciłbym na desktop. W porównaniu do CK, Gentoo-sorces też nie powinno być takie złe. W zasadzie w obrębie tych trzech (gentoo, vanilla i ck) obracałbym się, gdyby zależało mi na stabilności servera. Można się jeszcze pokusić o jakieś grsec i inne PaX-y jeśli zależy Ci dodatkowo na bezpieczeństwie. Do tego może posłużyć hardened-sources. Gdzieś na gentoo.org była fajna lista dostępnych w portage kerneli, można przejrzeć, żeby się trochę rozejrzeć.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Notek wrote:*   

>  *Crenshaw wrote:*   A zeby byc w temacie to do autora watku: jak chcesz szybciej to odmaskuj gcc-4.1.1 zainstaluj a potem wykonaj kroki 2-4.   
> 
> Nie słyszałem zbyt dobrych opinii na temat gcc w wersji wyższej niż 3.x ... Z tego co mi wiadomo jeszcze do niedawna nie były one najstabilniejsze, a i wiele programów kompilowanych przez 4.x nie chodziło jak trzeba?

 

Ja mam GCC 4.1.1, GNU Binutils 2.17 i GLibC 2.4-r3 i wszystko działa dobrze i stabilnie.

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Gdzieś na gentoo.org była fajna lista dostępnych w portage kerneli, można przejrzeć, żeby się trochę rozejrzeć.

 

Dokumentacja Gentoo Linux -- Omówienie źródeł jądra dostępnych w Gentoo.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Gabrys

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Gdzieś na gentoo.org była fajna lista dostępnych w portage kerneli, można przejrzeć, żeby się trochę rozejrzeć. 
> 
> Dokumentacja Gentoo Linux -- Omówienie źródeł jądra dostępnych w Gentoo.

 Ooooo właśnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Crasher

 *Quote:*   

> Gdy system jest już CAŁY zainstalowany ze stage3, robisz emerge -e system i wtedy wszystkie pakiety, na których opiera się system są przekompilowane. Przed wydaniem tego polecenia były to binarki uniwersalne (tj. bez uwzględnienia CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS z /etc/make.conf).
> 
> 

 

Roznie mozna interpretowac gdy caly system jest zainstalowany:) Czyli po instalacji systemu podstawowego.Czy juz po kompilacji jajka, ustawieniu lilo, zainstalowaniu KDE itp.?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> INSTRUKCJA INSTALOWANIA GENTOO ZE STAGE 1:
> 
> 1. Zainstalować system wg oficjalnego handbooka
> ...

 

Ludzie, "zainstalować" wg oficjalnej dokumentacji. Nie "instalować" tylko "zainstalować". Gdy uznasz, że zainstalowałeś sobie Gentoo wg podręcznika, to możesz emerge -e system && emerge -e world i masz Gentoo stage1. Trudno to pojąć?

Edit: a co do bootstrapowania, to ile się orientuje wpływa to jedynie na szybkość uruchamiania systemu a nie działania, a dla serwerów ma to drugorzędne znaczenie, więc nie ma sensu się bawić. Jeśli się mylę, proszę mnie poprawić.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Notek wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Crenshaw wrote:*   A zeby byc w temacie to do autora watku: jak chcesz szybciej to odmaskuj gcc-4.1.1 zainstaluj a potem wykonaj kroki 2-4.   
> 
> Nie słyszałem zbyt dobrych opinii na temat gcc w wersji wyższej niż 3.x ... Z tego co mi wiadomo jeszcze do niedawna nie były one najstabilniejsze, a i wiele programów kompilowanych przez 4.x nie chodziło jak trzeba?
> ...

 

To zle slyszales. A gcc 4.1 jest calkiem niezle nawet w porownaniu z komercyjnymi kompilatorami  :Wink: 

L

----------

## backfire

Mam gcc 4.1.1 od samego poczatku jego wydania i nie narzekam  :Wink:  System stabilny jak trzeba.

----------

## Notek

Wystarczy poczytać trochę man...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/MAN_emerge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --emptytree (-e)
> 
> Reinstalls all world packages and their dependencies to the current USE specifications while differing from the installed set of packages as little as possible. You should run with --pretend first to make sure the result is what you expect.
> ...

 

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To zle slyszales. A gcc 4.1 jest calkiem niezle nawet w porownaniu z komercyjnymi kompilatorami
> 
> 

 

Być może człowiek nie jest nieomylny...Jednakże poprosze konkretne argumenty przemawiające za instalacją gcc 4.x  :Very Happy: 

A swoją drogą jak się ma sprawa glibC, gcc oraz binutils gdy wydaje : 

# emerge -e system && emerge -e world

Czy to także jest rekompilowane?

----------

## Gabrys

 *Notek wrote:*   

> A swoją drogą jak się ma sprawa glibC, gcc oraz binutils gdy wydaje : 
> 
> # emerge -e system && emerge -e world
> 
> Czy to także jest rekompilowane?

 Tak

----------

## vermaden

male porownanie flag, ktore sobie niedawno robilem z ciekawosci:

-Os

```
vermaden 76269  0.0  0.6  6100  3028  p4  S+    8:13PM   0:00.19 conky
```

-O2

```
vermaden 81758  0.0  0.6  6124  3052  p4  S+    8:16PM   0:00.07 conky
```

-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -funit-at-a-time -funroll-loops -s -frename-registers -fweb -ftracer

```
vermaden 87465  0.0  0.6  6132  3060  p4  S+    8:40PM   0:00.07 conky
```

-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -funit-at-a-time -funroll-loops -s

```
vermaden 93123  0.0  0.6  6072  3000  p4  S+    8:46PM   0:00.07 conky
```

-Os -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -s -funit-at-a-time -funroll-loops

```
vermaden 16049  0.0  0.6  6108  2988  p3  S+    3:59PM   0:00.07 conky
```

```
% cat memory-test.sh                                                                                        15:43

#!/bin/sh

app=${1}

output=${2}

${app} &

sleep 120 && \

ps aux | grep ${app} | grep -v grep >> ${output} && \

grep CFLAGS /etc/make.conf | grep -v grep >> ${output} && \

killall -9 ${app}
```

Last edited by vermaden on Fri Aug 25, 2006 2:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Trochę nie bardzo czaję co to za test. Odpalasz aplikację na 120 sekund i co?  :Neutral: 

----------

## vermaden

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Trochę nie bardzo czaję co to za test. Odpalasz aplikację na 120 sekund i co? 

 

myslalem ze to oczywiste, ale widze ze niebardzo, sprawdzam ile zasobow zzarla po 120 sekundach, im mniej zasobow i mniej proca zjadla tym lepsze flagi ofcrz.

----------

## Gabrys

Ten test chyba pokazuje dobitnie, że przyśpieszenia Lamborghini nie uzyskamy  :Smile: .

----------

## vermaden

no niestety  :Wink: , a przynajmniej nie warto poswiecac calego czasu na pzregladanie watkow  i sprawdzanie kolejnych CFLAGS, inna sprawa ze conky to dosyc mala aplikacja i roznice sa tez male, musze kiedys zrobic testy np z X, albo firefox (o ile mi nie zasegfaultuje)  :Wink: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *vermaden wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Trochę nie bardzo czaję co to za test. Odpalasz aplikację na 120 sekund i co?  
> 
> myslalem ze to oczywiste, ale widze ze niebardzo, sprawdzam ile zasobow zzarla po 120 sekundach, im mniej zasobow i mniej proca zjadla tym lepsze flagi ofcrz.

 

ROTFL. Nie wspominajac juz ze idea takich testow jest do [censored] to dlaczego uzywales -fno-strict-aliasing?

EDIT:

 *Notek wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Crenshaw wrote:*   
> 
> To zle slyszales. A gcc 4.1 jest calkiem niezle nawet w porownaniu z komercyjnymi kompilatorami
> ...

 

Dinozaury juz go uzywaja.  :Wink:  A tak powaznie to sam sobie znajdz.

----------

## vermaden

nie kazdy kod dziala po -fstrict-aliasing

----------

## Yarecki

HOWTO instalacji ze stage1. Może komuś się przyda.

```

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar xvjpf stage1-x86-200?.?.tar.bz2

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

### CHROOT ###

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

emerge sync

nano -w /etc/make.conf

cd /usr/portage/scripts

vi bootstrap.sh

./bootstrap.sh

emerge -e system

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw /etc/localtime

emerge vanilla-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

nano -w /etc/fstab

nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

nano -w /etc/conf.d/domainname

rc-update add domainname default

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

rc-update add net.eth0 default

nano -w /etc/hosts

passwd

nano -w /etc/rc.conf

nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps

nano -w /etc/conf.d/clock

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default

emerge vixie-cron

rc-update add vixie-cron default

emerge reiserfsprogs

emerge grub

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

exit

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

reboot

useradd -m -G users -s /bin/bash login

passwd login

```

----------

## Notek

O właśnie czegoś takiego konkretnego mi brakowało jak podał Yarecki...Dzisiaj przetestuje i zainstaluje wedle tych wskazówek Gentoo.   :Smile:  Jeśli wszystko pójdzie dobrze to będziemy mieli [SOLVED].

Pozdrawiam,

----------

## mbar

Stawianie systemu ze stage1 jest często zepsute. Objawia się tym, że bootstrap nie kończy się poprawnie. Zresztą bootstrap w zły sposób buduje toolchain, trzeba go naprawiać pomiędzy bootstrapem a emerge -e system. Ale co tam, ucz się na własnym pocie i krwi  :Smile:  W końcu po to mamy Gentoo.

Podanie przez Yareckego komend

vi bootstrap.sh

./bootstrap.sh 

nic nie naprawia, bo trzeba mieć pojęcie o tym, co siedzi w tym skrypcie. Zresztą bez edycji bootstrapa można sobie poradzić.

----------

## psycepa

 *Notek wrote:*   

> O właśnie czegoś takiego konkretnego mi brakowało jak podał Yarecki...Dzisiaj przetestuje i zainstaluje wedle tych wskazówek Gentoo.   Jeśli wszystko pójdzie dobrze to będziemy mieli [SOLVED].
> 
> Pozdrawiam,

 

ale dlaczego upierasz sie przy Stage1 ?    :Shocked: 

----------

## Raku

 *Notek wrote:*   

> O właśnie czegoś takiego konkretnego mi brakowało jak podał Yarecki...Dzisiaj przetestuje i zainstaluje wedle tych wskazówek Gentoo.   Jeśli wszystko pójdzie dobrze to będziemy mieli [SOLVED].

 

jak grochem o ścianę...

Widzę, że mój sposób na łatwiejszy sposób osiągnięcia efektów instalacji ze stage1 zupełnie zignorowałeś. Twój wybór. Ale wszelkie wątki na temat problemów z instalacją ze stage1 będę zamykał   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Riklaunim

optymalizacja dla procesorów x86 daje znikome, niezauważalne zmiany (np. między march=i686 a march=pentium4 -fcośtam -fjust-compile-the-sucker) i zabawy w super flagi czy w kompilację od zera nic nie dadzą poza potencjalnie skopanym systemem  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> optymalizacja dla procesorów x86 daje znikome, niezauważalne zmiany 

 

A dla takich PPC, Sparc'ów czy Alpha ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Jesli Riklaunim mowi o "normalnych" programach to dla kazdego typu procesora.  :Wink: 

----------

## Notek

Ok...Nie wiem co jest grane mówiąc szczerze...Trzy razy robiłem instalacje krok po kroku.Potem tak jak doradziliście #emerge -e system && emerge -e world robiłem update do mojej architektury...Niestety musze potwierdzić słowa Riklaunim, że daje skopany system...Nie wiem jak u Was, ale u mnie przy "boot'cie" systemu nie uruchamia wszystkiego (chociażby są jakieś błędy w plikach konfiguracyjnych sieci i nie wstaje ani lo ani eth0)...Troszkę kiepsko, ale cóź...Jak będe miał kiedyś jeszcze zbyt dużo wolnego czasu to się pobawie z tym jeszcze raz od początku.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Notek wrote:*   

> Trzy razy robiłem instalacje krok po kroku.Potem tak jak doradziliście #emerge -e system && emerge -e world 

 

Metodą jak pisał Raku czy Yarecki ?

Bo jeśli tą pierwszą, to

```
(chociażby są jakieś błędy w plikach konfiguracyjnych sieci i nie wstaje ani lo ani eth0)
```

 może sugerować konieczność użycia etc-update  :Smile: 

----------

## garwol

a czy emerge - e system i emerge -e world przekompiluje pakiety w takich samych wersjach jak sa czy zaktualizuje je od razu do najnowszych? mam swiezo postawione gentoo z gnome z pakietow grp i przydalo by sie jak by sie przy okazji gnome zaktualizowal do 2.14  :Smile: 

i jeszcze jedno glupie pytanie: ile to moze potrwac na duronie 800mhz z 256mb ramu?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Riklaunim

 *garwol wrote:*   

> a czy emerge - e system i emerge -e world przekompiluje pakiety w takich samych wersjach jak sa czy zaktualizuje je od razu do najnowszych? mam swiezo postawione gentoo z gnome z pakietow grp i przydalo by sie jak by sie przy okazji gnome zaktualizowal do 2.14 
> 
> i jeszcze jedno glupie pytanie: ile to moze potrwac na duronie 800mhz z 256mb ramu?  

 

Jeżeli chcesz zaktualizować system wykonaj normalną aktualizację - i tak ci wyskoczy duża ilość pakietów  :Razz:  zabawy w rekompilację systemu zostaw dla zawodowych gentoo-ricers lubiących rozwalać sobie system  :Smile:  A RAMem nie grzeszysz  :Wink: 

----------

## Notek

 *garwol wrote:*   

> a czy emerge - e system i emerge -e world przekompiluje pakiety w takich samych wersjach jak sa czy zaktualizuje je od razu do najnowszych? mam swiezo postawione gentoo z gnome z pakietow grp i przydalo by sie jak by sie przy okazji gnome zaktualizowal do 2.14 
> 
> i jeszcze jedno glupie pytanie: ile to moze potrwac na duronie 800mhz z 256mb ramu?  

 

Ad.1 Tak. Mi robiło update pakietów (przynajmniej systemowych, bo innych na razie nie potrzebuje) do od razu aktualnych wersji...Z tym, że ja jeszcze do pliku make.conf dodałem : ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" co za pewne miało wpływ.

Ad2. Nie jestem ekspertem moja przygoda z gentoo dopiero się zaczyna, ale podejrzewam, że jak by wszystko poszło na raz bez błędu (co chyba nie jest możliwe w tym distro   :Laughing:  ) to masz przed sobą jakieś 24-30 h czekania.

Mówiąc tak opieram się na własnej konfiguracji : P III 700 256 RAM

Pozdrawiam,

----------

